# Fobus disappointment



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

Not with the paddle, but with the company information. I had a paddle holster for my 1911 and loved it until I sold the 1911. I purchased the Tristar C 100 to replace my 1911. Fobus is the only manufacturer I know of that specifically claims to have a holster for the Tristar. However, it is not the same holster that they have for the CZ 75 compact, of which this Tristar is a clone of. They list the SG 21 as the correct holster for Tristar, which also is suppose to fit a bunch of older S&W's, the Witness series and the Armalite. I even called and asked why the CZ 75 holster would not fit and was told that they hand test each pistol to their holster to see which fits best. So I ordered it from them and when it arrived I was all excited, finally a could carry my pistol. But found out it did not fit. Turns out the trigger retention area at it's smallest point, is right at the same width as the trigger guard on the pistol. There is NO retention to the holster! Turn it upside down and it just slips right out. I tried heating the trigger area to see if I could push it together more, but whatever material they use does not melt/mold like kydex and did nothing to help.
So if anyone is interested in a holster for a C 100, do not believe there website. I have heard of others fitting on line, but I have not been able to confirm as I live in a small town and we only have one place that carries only 2 brands.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a CZ 75 D Compact PCR and it fits in my Fobus Evolution belt holster for my M&P 40 4.25" perfectly. Like it was made for it.


----------



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the heads up. Saw a video on line where a gentleman showed that his Tristar fit in the fobus BR2 for Berretta/Taurus 92. It was an Evaluation holster also. makes you wonder if the Evaluation holsters are the better way to go for more flexibility. 
I am also interested in the fact your holster fit since the S&W MP has a rounded trigger guard while the CZ 75 has a very squared off trigger guard.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

kymauser said:


> thanks for the heads up. Saw a video on line where a gentleman showed that his Tristar fit in the fobus BR2 for Berretta/Taurus 92. It was an Evaluation holster also. makes you wonder if the Evaluation holsters are the better way to go for more flexibility.
> I am also interested in the fact your holster fit since the S&W MP has a rounded trigger guard while the CZ 75 has a very squared off trigger guard.


It's Evolution, not Evaluation. Only correcting this in the event you are of a mind to order one.

I tried my CZ 75 D Compact PCR in a Fobus Evolution for the Glock 19/23 and it would not fit. I also tried it in a Comp-Tac belt holster for the M&P 45 4" barrel and that didn't work, either. The one for my M&P 9/40 4.25" barrel works beautifully.


----------



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the correction. I had the right word in my head, but just misspelled it. 

The Academy store in Louisville has the Fobus S&W MP for 9/40 in stock. Going to call Buds in Lexington to see if they have it in stock in store, not worried about on line. In the mean time, I am going to try and rig up a bungee cord to help hold it in. Will not be as secure, but better than what it is now. The guy who built my AR and AK chest rigs, is going to send me some of the cord he uses.


----------



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

I tried fitting my C 100 into the Fobus SWMP Evalution, but it barely held it in than the SG21 did. I was not able to try the adjustment as I did not have a screw driver and was in a somewhat irritated mood due to Academy's procedure about pistols and their attitude, at least with this one guy helping. 

I noticed there was a red spacer between the 2 sides of the holster where the tension screw is, are you suppose to remove that or does it stay in? 

There is another store in Lexington I can try.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

That little red spacer is a piece of rubber (I think) that maintains tension on the tension screw so no, you don't want to remove it.

If your C100 is identical in size and shape to the CZ 73 Compact and the Fobus Evolution was for the M&P 9/40 pistols, then it should fit as though it was made for your pistol. It does for my CZ 75 D Compact PCR.


----------



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, like I said, I did not happen to have a screwdriver to try and make adjustments. So that may have been the issue. From what I can tell, the C 100 is almost identical to the CZ 75 PCR but for the front end of slide. Mine is rounded as to where your looks like it has been sliced off instead of curved. Do not think that would make a difference though.


----------

